# Any ideas on how to display whiskeys



## the ham man (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been working on my whiskey collection and have now acquired quite a few. I have only two sizes. The half pint and the pint.  I have made cases to put them in but I really like them and I think they need to be shown but they don't look good on the shelfs that I have.  Please help me! I would like to know what ideas you guys have to display them. Thanks so much, Joey. 

 here is the half pint to show you the size


----------



## the ham man (Dec 14, 2011)

pint


----------



## the ham man (Dec 14, 2011)

comparison


----------



## the ham man (Dec 14, 2011)

and finally the group shot. I think i have 24 of the half pints and 13 of the pints


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Joey,

 Man, you are really filling out the old collection. Good work.

 With the mix of vertical and horizontal embossing, I thought of a typesetter box setting:






 If you cannot find an antique one that fits your needs, you might think about making a similar modern one. 

 Just my dos centavos, but I always liked the look of small collectibles in the type case setting.


----------



## the ham man (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the idea Surfaceone.  I did think about making some shelves like that but I'm not so sure a typesetter box would have big enough sections for my whiskeys to fit.  I do really like that idea and I think I might do that if no one else has any ideas for me.  I am definitely going to have to get my dad to help me with this one.[] Joey


----------

